# Cbeebies bedtime hour lady.....



## jaybee

.... Just watching it this evening and I think she is pregnant?!?.! 
I am sure she has a small bump. 

Anyone else seen it???


Congrats if she is.


----------



## sarahchops86

is this cerrie? the blonde one? if so I noticed that the other night and googled it (I have no life) and there were posts from last year saying she looked pregnant so who knows!


----------



## jaybee

Not sure of name, yes blonde.
Maybe they pre recorded then??


----------



## sarahchops86

oh they definately pre record them I've see their intros to bedtime hour repeated many times but I didnt watch last year so not sure if they repeat ones recorded so long ago, same with katy's hair it sometimes goes from long to shorter then back again! god I sound like I'm obsessed haha!


----------



## clarsair

That was my first thought too!


----------



## cassysuri2010

I saw that about a month ago but then no bump since! very odd


----------



## Annabel

Cerrie Burnell is unmarried, and has a daughter, Amelie, born in 2008.

Wiki!! :)


----------



## Annabel

Cerrie Burnell is unmarried, and has a daughter, Amelie, born in 2008.

Wiki!! :)


----------



## Annabel

Cerrie Burnell is unmarried, and has a daughter, Amelie, born in 2008.


----------



## Annabel

Silly internet, sorry about the three posts!


----------



## Ellie130891

:O i was just thinking that today altho i keep thinking the i can cook katy looks pregnant too lol maybe just too many chinese take aways lol  didnt know she had a daughter in 2008 tho!!!! :O


----------



## Annabel

I was thinking if it was pre-recorded, maybe some of the clips are from 2008 ish time when she was pregnant?! Maybe


----------



## xxEMZxx

I noticed this the other day when she had a hoody on, def looked like she was hiding a bump!?!


----------



## bunnyg82

I had this exact thought today! How funny to see! It looked like she had a tiny bump, then I noticed she was putting her hand to her tummy,but I just thought I was probably overanalysing - maybe not then!? Yeah, I know they pre-record them but I doubt they use clips from 2008. So, maybe she is, or perhaps she's just had a little christmas excess..


----------



## JakesMummy

Another one I thought looked pregnant was Pui (spelling?) from Show me Show me? I swear she wears tunics and it looks like theres a small bump there!


----------



## Jem88

I've just had a look on Pui's wiki page and she had a baby boy on 11th August 2011 :)


----------



## ellismum

Didn't they "move" a few months back? The birthday card address changed around the same time. If so I don't think the pre-recorded clips are that old as they are all in the new house. I don't think Katie is, she's at Butlins doing her I Can Cook show all summer and it was on the Bulins website this week. I'll let you know when we go in May if she for defo! 

Any once notcie Alex sometimes wears his wedding ring and sometimes not!?!?


----------



## JakesMummy

Ah that makes sense then!!


----------



## Ellie130891

yeah they moved cbeebies house so defo not old clips pui is pregnant in the new series then had a baby called sasha in the summer. shame chris is gay theyd have made a lovely couple!


----------



## cherryglitter

i can't stand chris lol!


----------

